# Probleme Power Book G4, ordi qui ne démarre plus



## Chaps_38 (22 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un sérieux probleme avec mon PowerBook G4 (Power Book Version 2.2). Celui-ci après un message qui m'invitait à redémarrer l'ordi (en diff langues) ne veut plus fonctionner. Je vais essayer de faire court et milles excuses pour le manque de données (je ne suis pas calé en info). Alors je l'allume, ce dernier me montre la pomme et l'icone de chargement puis écran bleu ciel où seul l'icone fonctionne et cela peut rester ainsi des heures et des heures. Après documentation, je décide de le rallumer avec insertion du CD de réinitialisation en appuyant sur Alt, j'accède donc au ''Apple Hardware Test", je le fais partir dans un test et après quelques minutes, il me dit qu'airport, carte mère, stockage de masse sont bons mais erreur détectée quand il s'agit de la ligne "Mémoire" et me marque dessous "2MEM/104/4:SODIMMO/J25LOWER" (il s'agit du code erreur). Bon je décide de me documenter, j'ai rien trouvé.

J'entreprend donc une réunitilialisation de mon ordi. Je fais la meme demarche, CD + Alt, et là j'appuie sur l'icone PowerBook Software pour pouvoir réinitialiser l'ordi, tout le processus semble bien parti, j'accède même au téléchargement, pendant l'installation du logiciel, il bloque à la hauteur de la préparation du disque "Checking Target Volume Consistency : 100%" où à partir de là il ne se passe plus rien, pas moyen de sortir le CD et d'insérer le second CD, avant de me confirmer la fin de la réinitialisation, un écran bleu avec l'icone de chargement s'affiche de nouveau sans évolution 

Que faire ?

merci


----------



## pacis (22 Mai 2007)

Chaps_38 a dit:


> .....j'acc&#232;de donc au ''Apple Hardware Test", je le fais partir dans un test et apr&#232;s quelques minutes, il me dit qu'airport, carte m&#232;re, stockage de masse sont bons mais erreur d&#233;tect&#233;e quand il s'agit de la ligne "M&#233;moire" et me marque dessous "2MEM/104/4:SODIMMO/J25LOWER" (il s'agit du code erreur). Bon je d&#233;cide de me documenter, j'ai rien trouv&#233;.
> ....



hum !! mal renseign&#233; ??  c'est un probl&#232;me reconnu par Apple pourtant ...
ici => http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11350&highlight=lower ou directement ici :
=> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303173 

 Ton num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie est compris entre W8503xxxxxx &#224; W8518xxxxxx ?

Discussion chez :
*Powerbook-fr *: http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9411&start=0
*MB *: http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=196221


----------



## Chaps_38 (22 Mai 2007)

pacis a dit:


> Ton numéro de série est compris entre W8503xxxxxx à W8518xxxxxx ?


Non mon numero de serie debute par W8440xxxxxx, donc il semble que je n'entre pas dans ce cas de figure :s


----------



## pacis (22 Mai 2007)

Chaps_38 a dit:


> Non mon numero de serie debute par W8440xxxxxx, donc il semble que je n'entre pas dans ce cas de figure :s



et si tu inverses les deux barrettes mémoires ?


----------



## Chaps_38 (22 Mai 2007)

pacis a dit:


> et si tu inverses les deux barrettes mémoires ?


Voilà où mes connaissances d'informatiques s'arretent, comment inverser deux barettes memoires ?


----------



## elKBron (22 Mai 2007)

le montage démontage des barrettes de ram est expliqué dans le guide d utilisation de ton PB

de toute évidence, il va te falloir ouvrir la trape des ram sous ton PB


----------



## Chaps_38 (22 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> le montage démontage des barrettes de ram est expliqué dans le guide d utilisation de ton PB
> 
> de toute évidence, il va te falloir ouvrir la trape des ram sous ton PB



Bon, plutot que de faire une connerie, je sens que je vais casquer ^, pas grave, tant pis


----------



## pacis (22 Mai 2007)

assez facile , le plus dur étant de trouvé un tournevis cruxiforme de petite taille , avec le lien du démontage :
=> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/alubook_15_g4_article56.html .
N'hésite pas à poser d'autre question, si tu n'y arrives pas .


----------



## elKBron (22 Mai 2007)

a demonter, c est super facile. faut juste prendre bien garde &#224; bien clippser les barettes lors du remontage... sinon, elles ne sont pas reconnues. Faut pas h&#233;siter &#224; "forcer" (sans tout &#233;clater bien entendu)
bon courage !


----------



## Chaps_38 (23 Mai 2007)

Rebonsoir, je repasses pour vous remercier pour les infos. Tout s'est passé nikel, j'ai remplacé la barrette, et ré initialiser l'ordi (obligé semble t il), juste galérer pour retrouver le mot de passe que j'ai du changer, sinon après 3h de réinitialisation, l'ordi remarche de nouveau et sans perte de données. C'est un soulagement. Enfin voilà je te à vous remercier.


----------



## angel heart (23 Mai 2007)

3h  il faut 2 h avec les mise a jour et tout sur mon pauvre ibook


----------

